# Anyone use Stan's sealant in their tubes for flat resistance?



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Was thinking of making a small slit, filling it with an once of Stan's, then patching it.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Why would you not do this?

http://www.notubes.com/road_tubless_instructions.aspx

"Hang the wheel and remove the valve core from the 44mm road valve. Use a needle nose pliers or a Stan’s valve core remover to do this. Inflate the tire before adding Stan’s Tire Sealant. By inflating the tire it will also seat the tire on both sides of the valve stem.

"To add Stan’s Tire Sealant rotate your tire and place your valve stem at the 8:00 position (not at the bottom). Shake bottle to ensure crystals are suspended. Inject 2oz of Stan’s Tire Sealant into each tire. Reinstall valve core. Inflate tire to 90 psi."


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Isn't it easier to get Slime tubes? http://www.slime.com/product/91/Smart-Bike-Tubes-Presta-Valve.html

You will get a drop in performance if you use sealant or Slime tubes, but they are options if you have problems with flats that cannot be resolved with more robust tires.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the video skeptic is talking about is for tubeless tires, but there are tubes available with removable valve cores. Ask a LBS to get them or look online. And Stans sells their little tool to remove them. notubes.com

I've used tubeless (Stans Ravens and Hutch Piranhas) tires on my cross but now use Stans juice in inner tubes inside Bontrager tires that are good on-and-off road. Work fine. No flats ever.


----------



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

I just did it - what the heck, worst case it doesn't work and I am out 10 bucks for 2 new tubes. Just made a small slit with an exacto knife, squirted ~1oz of sealant in, and patched it. Seems to be holding air fine. It was free  I have used the Stan's tubeless conversion on my mountain bike and it has worked flawlessly. Skeptic, that is the full tubeless conversion you are talking about, costs ~$150 b/c you need to buy the Hutchinson tires that are tubeless-compatible so they don't blow off the rims. The slime tubes are basically the same thing that I did except I think the Stan's sealant is better. My tires seem to be the culprit but I don't want replace them yet as they are relatively new. When they wear out, I will DEFINITELY be purchasing more flat-resistent tires.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I was referring to tubes with presta valves having a removable core. That is the usual way of putting sealant in with the Stan's injector.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

If you can remove the valve stem you don't need the injector, just use the narrow tip that comes with the sealant and shoot a bunch in at a downward angle.

I have shot the sealant through the valve and into tubes that don't have a removable core. To do this I took a oral syringe(like you would use to give an infant medicine) and a small piece of what I think was some left over tubing for a fish tank. I heated up the tubing and stuffed progressively bigger drill bits into the one end to expand it to fit snug on the stem. I then drew up a bunch of sealant, pressed the syringe nipple(right word) into the other end of the tubing and shot it in. It takes a bit of force so either hold both ends on tight or use some vicegrips or something to keep from spraying everywhere.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I put a little Slime in my tubulars. You can get a big bottle of Slime at the Cheaper Stores for the same as a tiny bottle of Stans and it works just as well, in my experience. It probably helps, I have very few flats since I went to all tubulars...and they are less expensive, if you get them from PBK..


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been doing that for quite a while now seeing as I am getting quite sick of using slime. Since the Stans sealant is in much more of a liquid state, I have found that it really coats the entire inside of the tube more consistently. Just remember to not put too much in your tube. I installed one yesterday on one of my rigs and when I aired up the tire and pushed the valve down I got sealant everywhere.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone knows if the valve core remover known to be for Vittoria presta http://www.singletrackbikes.co.uk/m7b174s425p10826/VITTORIA_Presta_Valve_Core_(Pack_X_10)/RS_GB
(the small black flat thing) can remove the valve core of Stan's no tube 44mm, or I need the one that looks like what Notube has to offer?http://www.acycles.co.uk/no-tubes-valve-core-remover-1052.html


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

It looks like it would, but the Stans tool is bigger, easier to grip, and wouldn't be so easy to lose. And like they say, fits between the spokes while in use. Plus cheaper, no?


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

My LBS said Stan's didn't work as good in tubes, and sold me some green stuff that wasn't quite as thick as Slime. Pulled the valves on my cross bike and put it in, worked well so far. Stan's would be easier and more convenient.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I never use it in clincher tubes (just change it out if there's a puncture) but I certainly use it in my tubulars.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I have been doing that for quite a while now seeing as I am getting quite sick of using slime. Since the Stans sealant is in much more of a liquid state, I have found that it really coats the entire inside of the tube more consistently. Just remember to not put too much in your tube. I installed one yesterday on one of my rigs and when I aired up the tire and pushed the valve down I got sealant everywhere.


Would the 2 oz recommendation is the right amount for each tyre?


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

mudrock said:


> It looks like it would, but the Stans tool is bigger, easier to grip, and wouldn't be so easy to lose. And like they say, fits between the spokes while in use. Plus cheaper, no?


Yes but I have this Vittoria one already so thought why to buy the Stan's one if it works as well


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Tofu's latex sealant is good stuff. I run it in my Vittoria Corsa CX 23 tubulars. Use a Maxxis valve replacement for the tire with a removable core.

Easy to fill/work with. No flats so far...but who really knows until you hit something nasty if it works.

I read awhile back a few pro team mechanics use this in tires, like Paris Roubaix etc...put Tofu in, run lower pressure, to help prevent flats.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder if any one knows, they show in Stan's website for installing tubeless that you remove the valve core, inflate the tubeless a bit and then fills the Stan's sealant. I was wondering how can you fill the tubeless without the valve core and the air still holds..?


----------



## duffyanneal (Mar 22, 2012)

dudigrinfeld said:


> I wonder if any one knows, they show in Stan's website for installing tubeless that you remove the valve core, inflate the tubeless a bit and then fills the Stan's sealant. I was wondering how can you fill the tubeless without the valve core and the air still holds..?


I think the primary reason Stan recommends removing the valve core is to facilitate a fast inflation when trying to seat the tire bead on the wheel the first time. The easiest way to put the sealant in a tubeless tire is pull one side of the tire off the rim. That makes a nice pocket to hold the sealant. Insert the sealant then put the tire back on the rim and inflate. I never had to remove the valve core to get a tire to inflate. A little soapy water on the bead works pretty well along with a standard pump. If you want to cheat a CO2 cartridge works very well.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Duffyanneal
I have a track pump and I know what you mean I have used it before with Dura Ace rim Tubeless and Hutchinson tyre with the same pocket you described. But they show that you put the sealant via the valve with their 2oz sealant bottle. They don't show it the way you suggest and definitely they in their video remove the core, inflate the tubeless to make it seat on well and then fill in the sealant. For this they need to remove the pump's head from the valve and I don't understand how the air they filled in before stays.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Also in Stan's video they show to put two layers of the rim tape, is it really necessary? Does anyone recommend to put two layers


----------



## duffyanneal (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a video from Stan about road wheels. He fills the tire through the valve stem after removing the core. But he reinstalls the core before inflating the tire.

http://www.notubes.com/helpcenter/videopopup.php?id=2


----------

